# Jurassic Park Theme - which chords?



## Rob (Aug 26, 2009)

you must be joking? :lol:

EDIT: not you, Nikolas...


----------



## hbuus (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, nikolas. I'll try and look for some info on the net about what you write.

Best regards,
Henrik

PS. Rob: It's spelled "joking", not "jocking"...


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 26, 2009)

The Jurassic Park soaring trumpet theme:
Bbmaj, Cmaj/Bb, Gm, F, Eb----, Gm, D, Gm, AmajSus, Amaj


----------



## madbulk (Aug 26, 2009)

but I suspect you want the other one... 
and yeah the chord you described is the right starting point -- Bbmaj
It's approximately this... 

Bb - - - Eb - - - Bb - F/Bb - Eb/Bb - - Bb
F - - Bb F - - Bb/D Eb - Bb/F - Bb/F - F - 

the hyphens represent the beats, sorry they don't line up...
the slash chords mean that you play the numerator (sry) with the right hand and the denominator with the left as the bass. And this is a triad only representation -- keeping it simple... if it doesn't sound exactly right, that's probably why. Unless I just goofed something up. That's always possible too.

Play that twice then do Mike's soaring part. 

Edit: sorry, mike's part is not related


----------



## Justus (Aug 26, 2009)

Why haven't written that theme? :( 
I could listen to it for ages...


----------



## hbuus (Aug 27, 2009)

madbulk, that is just superb!

Thanks everybody!


----------

